# Some pictures of Peanut



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm having a hard time with Peanut being sick, and worrying about him recovering. He's the sweetest little guy, I love him so much. I thought I'd share some of the pictures I've taken of him in the months since I brought him home.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Those are beautiful pictures! I hope he's getting better each day


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

tielbob said:


> Those are beautiful pictures! I hope he's getting better each day


Thank you tielbob. He's still a bit underweight, but if you saw him right now you'd think he was completely healthy! He's hasn't stopped singing since I got home from uni about two hours ago. I just hope everything internally is getting better too


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

han93 said:


> He's hasn't stopped singing since I got home from uni about two hours ago.


That's one of the things that makes tiels so lovable 



han93 said:


> I just hope everything internally is getting better too


Me too!


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Han93...sorry to hear your Peanut is not well. Hope He gets better! He looks like quite the playful little guy!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Peanut looks like quite the character. I hope he feels better soon :flowers:


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you Sprman and Calitiels. He has such a big personality and is a very cheeky little bird!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

D'aww Peanut ! So sweet, thanks for sharing pictures, must help looking back on his pictures. Hope he's soon fully recovered, horrible when they are ill  Thinking of you and Peanut !


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

estypest said:


> D'aww Peanut ! So sweet, thanks for sharing pictures, must help looking back on his pictures. Hope he's soon fully recovered, horrible when they are ill  Thinking of you and Peanut !


Thank you Estypest. I have so many pictures of him, I'm running out if space on my phone. I'm just about to get him up for his morning medication, he's not going to be very happy with me!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

han93 said:


> Thank you Estypest. I have so many pictures of him, I'm running out if space on my phone. I'm just about to get him up for his morning medication, he's not going to be very happy with me!



You're welcome ! And you can never have enough pics  bless him, it's all for the best !


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a sweetheart! Love your pix of Peanut - talk about photogenic, LOL! Here's to hoping there's nothing seriously wrong with him. **Huge Hugs**


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> What a sweetheart! Love your pix of Peanut - talk about photogenic, LOL! Here's to hoping there's nothing seriously wrong with him. **Huge Hugs**


He's definitely a little poser! Well, when he's not trying to bite the buttons off my iPhone  And thank you Vampiric


----------



## cocotiel (Apr 16, 2015)

*Serious cuteness detected *

Peanut is cuteness 

All our love & happy thoughts with him!
Hope he is getting good dose of (favorite) nuts/fatty foods - sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, almonds, walnuts.

Lots Love,

Coco & family.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I totally hear you about the pictures thing. I'm forever taking pix of my herd of misfits, LOL! Peanut is so photogenic


----------

